# Ah, sweet revenge



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Poor Bhavana. I guess your memory is short. Let me help. Remember last month? I do. That's when you one-starred me and had Uber send me a nastygram about hard braking. After I gave you 5 stars despite your weird AF pickup location, and your snooty attitude. Well, to be fair, the choice was hard braking or hard stop, and I chose the former. I guess you were not happy regardless. Here's a tip though - when you do this to a driver, you should prolly remember who it was, and not take any rides from that driver, because, you know, retaliation and all that.

So today I drove your fragile little self such that you barely knew I was touching the brakes. I smiled and wished you a great day, and as you exited my car, I made sure to return the 1-star favor and added some snarky comments to boot. 

Yeah, I can be petty that way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

revenge: a dish best served cold? -o: Except, pax won't notice. So no message received......


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Poor Bhavana. I guess your memory is short. Let me help. Remember last month? I do. That's when you one-starred me and had Uber send me a nastygram about hard braking. After I gave you 5 stars despite your weird AF pickup location, and your snooty attitude. Well, to be fair, the choice was hard braking or hard stop, and I chose the former. I guess you were not happy regardless. Here's a tip though - when you do this to a driver, you should prolly remember who it was, and not take any rides from that driver, because, you know, retaliation and all that.
> 
> So today I drove your fragile little self such that you barely knew I was touching the brakes. I smiled and wished you a great day, and as you exited my car, I made sure to return the 1-star favor and added some snarky comments to boot.
> 
> Yeah, I can be petty that way.


I would have just passed him and waved while I cancelled the ride.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Why? the ride netted me $16 and left me in a prime area :cools:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You sure showed them!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Why? the ride netted me $16 and left me in a prime area :cools:


I'm not that nice to pickup someone who tried to screw me, no matter how much it paid.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

If you had an unpleasant experience rating them 5 stars seems to be counter productive. Rate them accordingly so that the future drivers can know who to shuffle


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Rate them accordingly so that the future drivers can know who to shuffle


and for those drivers who ignore pax ratings?
:meh:


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I thought this would be a cancellation story or something. A pax getting a 1* compared to a driver getting a 1* is the equivalent of 1 Venezuelan Bolivar compared to 1 US Dollar. 

FYI: 1 USD = 54,702.82 VES


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I thought this would be a cancellation story or something. A pax getting a 1* compared to a driver getting a 1* is the equivalent of 1 Venezuelan Bolivar compared to 1 US Dollar.
> 
> FYI: 1 USD = 54,702.82 VES


A story about a shuffle and hopefully making them late woulda been better


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

^ Werd. 

If they were running for the car, then he stopped, rolled down the window and said something like "You gave me a 1* last time for a hard stop. I wouldn't want you to get your neck injured or something like that. Have a nice day"

:thumbup: :biggrin:


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> and for those drivers who ignore pax ratings?
> :meh:


If you choose to ignore the ratings that's fine it's your car. To those of us who do pay attention it helps us avoid abnormally rude people. When you are picking strangers up at 2AM it helps to have a little background info on them.

I don't pick people up that late BTW so I am a bit more lenient on ratings however a bad rated PAX better be toes to the curb ready go or they are getting shuffled especially if their Trip is 10 min or less


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> If you choose to ignore the ratings that's fine it's your car. To those of us who do pay attention it helps us avoid abnormally rude people. When you are picking strangers up at 2AM it helps to have a little background info on them.
> 
> I don't pick people up that late BTW so I am a bit more lenient on ratings however a bad rated PAX better be goes to the curb ready go or they are getting shuffled especially if their Trip is 10 min or less


Totally agree with that. Lately I've found pax ratings to reflect their behavior very well when driving late at night. It hasn't always been the case but the frequency of rating to behavior since I've started paying attention is almost astounding.

4.9's have been showing up quickly and generally polite. 
4.8's longer waits, sometimes rowdy friends, etc. 
4.7's waits right up until 5 minutes, want additional stops, take advantage of your courtesy
<4.6's the ones who smell, sloppy drunk, demanding, arrogant, etc.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I make it a habit to unmatch myself with any pax who I'm pretty sure rated me less than 5 stars. I feel like as drivers we don't have much in the way of potential revenge options, but we also don't have the luxury of security in this gig.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I make it a habit to unmatch myself with any pax who I'm pretty sure rated me less than 5 stars. I feel like as drivers we don't have much in the way of potential revenge options, but we also don't have the luxury of security in this gig.


I thought a 1* automatically got you unpaired. If so, why did he get this rider again?


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

I thought this was going to be a good revenge story... You let me down big time. 1 star really? You could have gotten a cleaning fee. You could have played i remember your ass and cancel in his face.... The possibility were endless....


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Poor Bhavana. I guess your memory is short. Let me help. Remember last month? I do. That's when you one-starred me and had Uber send me a nastygram about hard braking. After I gave you 5 stars despite your weird AF pickup location, and your snooty attitude. Well, to be fair, the choice was hard braking or hard stop, and I chose the former. I guess you were not happy regardless. Here's a tip though - when you do this to a driver, you should prolly remember who it was, and not take any rides from that driver, because, you know, retaliation and all that.
> 
> So today I drove your fragile little self such that you barely knew I was touching the brakes. I smiled and wished you a great day, and as you exited my car, I made sure to return the 1-star favor and added some snarky comments to boot.
> 
> Yeah, I can be petty that way.


You could have made a mess and requested a cleaning fee.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I thought a 1* automatically got you unpaired. If so, why did he get this rider again?


Because
Uber is full of crap


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Because
> Uber is full of crap


Or that pax wasn't the one that gave you a 1 &#127775; it could have been someone from 3 months ago


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Not in this case. Exact same pickup, dropoff, name, gender. Exact same entitled cranky attitude.

Sorry I let you all down by not doing it your way. Normally, I don't give a hoot about ratings, but when you one-star me, then make a nasty comment, I tend to give more hoots.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> To those of us who do pay attention it helps us avoid abnormally rude people


ha! Says who? I have detected no difference between a high rated pax vs a lowER one. None at all. I don't know the other drivers, why would I trust what they did? it's a worthless measure. 
Maybe the drivers trigger the pax? hum? One never knows and I certainly don't use it in my determination.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Poor Bhavana. I guess your memory is short. Let me help. Remember last month? I do. That's when you one-starred me and had Uber send me a nastygram about hard braking. After I gave you 5 stars despite your weird AF pickup location, and your snooty attitude. Well, to be fair, the choice was hard braking or hard stop, and I chose the former. I guess you were not happy regardless. Here's a tip though - when you do this to a driver, you should prolly remember who it was, and not take any rides from that driver, because, you know, retaliation and all that.
> 
> So today I drove your fragile little self such that you barely knew I was touching the brakes. I smiled and wished you a great day, and as you exited my car, I made sure to return the 1-star favor and added some snarky comments to boot.
> 
> Yeah, I can be petty that way.


i woulda pulled made her walk up. Drive away and cancel. Don't care about the whole 3.75$ we get here for the stupid 5 mins everyone abuses anyway.

Im sure they get that back anyways as pax. So Uber hates you even more now because they had to pay you with the breadcrumbs.

So now your timed out. Same gos with tips in app. They time you out for a period of time and hope to stage you again. By showing a small cloud near where they want you to go, then its gone as you arrive. But you will get another base rate ping when you got there!


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Better revenge. Hit em there wallet...
Go buy a cheap mug trinket from a gas station.

Take a pic of item in your car.
Go leave it at there front door.

Report that you returned an item
Claim your fee.  piss off those 1star a holes.

Not saying ive done this. But its a great way to collect your "tip" from those snooty ones.

The rating system is a crock. I stopped looking at it or caring about when i realized it dosnt help me be a better driver.

Cause drunk pax will 1* for things like

+stopped at redlight

+ didnt play radio

+ played radio

+ didnt have gum

+ didnt talk

+ talked

+ swerved (to avoid an accident ya idiot) 

+ whateves...

I look at rating maybe once per month when im bored and curious. Ive had to learn to stop letting it bother me cause it really dosnt matter.

Either your a good driver or your not. If your good... Your ratings will always fluxuiate. But overall, youll never drop too low.

If your bad. Youll drop ratings hard and fast and stop getting work cause.. Driveing in a customer friendly bussiness isnt for you.

Either way, it does no good to lo9k and and stress over ratings.


----------

